# AIB and deceased persons bank accounts.



## BOXtheFOX (2 Aug 2014)

Does the AIB have a department that deals with deceased person's bank accounts and is this department contactable by phone. I would be interested to hear of anyone's experiences dealing with this department.


----------



## Thirsty (3 Aug 2014)

Yes they do.

I got what was needed eventually, but I found Bank of Ireland more helpful & efficient.

Can't comment on other banks.

Edit to add: if you are an executor, don't do anything on the phone. Tedious though it might be do everything by letter so you have an auditable paper trail.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (3 Aug 2014)

Thanks Thirsty. So they are available to take phone calls from people/executors etc. Is their phone number a direct line or do I just go through customer services? Can you fax them letters?


----------



## STEINER (3 Aug 2014)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Thanks Thirsty. So they are available to take phone calls from people/executors etc. Is their phone number a direct line or do I just go through customer services? Can you fax them letters?



AIB Executor Relations team is contactable by telephone on *01 641 5182* Mon - Fri 9am - 5pm or by email at *executor.relations@aib.ie*


----------



## Branz (3 Aug 2014)

Thirsty said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> I got what was needed eventually, but I found Bank of Ireland more helpful & efficient.
> 
> ...


+!
They wont deal with you by fone on any estate detail for data protection etc other reasons so it will only be generic.
Like wise with emails.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (3 Aug 2014)

ircoha said:


> +!
> They wont deal with you by fone on any estate detail for data protection etc other reasons so it will only be generic.
> Like wise with emails.



Would they deal with a solicitor by email/phone if the solicitor had originally made contact by letter and sent them Probate or does it all have to be done in letter form? 
If they only respond by letter, how long does it take them to respond?


----------



## Watpoae (22 Oct 2014)

I am awaiting confirmation of probate on my mother's estate at the moment. I have to deal with AIB on part of the estate.  I rang their Executor relations dept a few weeks ago to enquire as to what next steps would be once I had probate confirmed. They said the quickest way is to deal directly with the AIB branch where the accounts are held and arrange an appointment with one of the staff there. Also advised to ring the branch beforehand to confirm what paperwork, ID, etc. would be required. They couldn't confirm how long it would take to transfer funds but hopefully it is speedier than sending any paperwork to their Executor Relations department directly. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## dewdrop (23 Oct 2014)

As a matter of interest have you opened an Executors account? When I worked in a bank years ago this matter was a simple procedure. Executor called in with the Grant of Probate and signed withdrawal forms over the relative accounts and funds were either lodged into the executors account or Drafts issued favour of the beneficiaries.  Life much more simple then!


----------



## Padraigb (23 Oct 2014)

My experience was that when I tried to open an executor's account in one branch of AIB in the style "Padraigb as executor of the will of ...." it was not facilitated. They did allow me open an account in my own name, to be used solely for the estate. Then I got a large cheque made out to me in the name "Padraigb as executor of the will of ..." and they refused to let me lodge it.


----------



## Watpoae (2 Jan 2015)

Just an update on my recent interactions with AIB...received grant of probate from my solicitor in early Dec. He wrote to AIB Executor Relations and I also called into the local branch where the deceased person's accounts were held. Brought original grant of probate document along with account details and proof my own ID and address. Branch manager took details and typed up letter while I was there which I then signed; this was then submitted to Executor Relations directly. All monies were transferred to my accounts the week before Christmas. I would strongly recommend anyone dealing with AIB to go directly to the branch where the accounts are held and ask them to do same as above, it worked very efficiently in my experience.


----------

